# Looking for Standard Poodle Breeder in Ontario or Up State NY



## I Have Standards (Aug 28, 2015)

I recently lost my second poodle to cancer and myself and my other poodle are a bit lost without him. I've searched some of the threads already but I find it hard to pick out recommendations on breeders. Any recommendations on good/bad breeders welcomed!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Arreau, a member here, is a breeder in Ontario with a litter on the way. Also in upstate NY I have heard good things about Magic Castle. If you are willing to look further afield two breeders in Connecticut you might want to consider would be Majessa (I have friends with dogs from them) and Madela (my Javelin is a Madela dog).


----------



## I Have Standards (Aug 28, 2015)

I have already emailed Arreau, her poodles are beautiful. Thank you for recommendations!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

In Ontario -
Sherry Stanley - search Beaucaniche *TLP in this forum I believe* 
Kim Glickman - Glicks Standard Poodles
Cantope Poodles
... and others... somebody help me out here. I haven't had enuf coffee yet for my brain to kick in. 

In NY??
I believe SpooSpirit is in that area...


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

We have a couple of Signet poodles in our neighbourhood (Donna Wilson) and I've seen a stunning Applause poodle too. I seconde Beaucaniche poodles. I am FB fan and I love looking at her spoo pics.. Yes to Spoospirit too!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I think Spoospirits is known as Wispynook Poodles and she is in Southern Vermont. Good luck wtih your search!


----------



## Nora O (Sep 27, 2013)

My latest poodle is from Delaval Red Standard Poodles in Rush, NY and he is an amazing boy in all ways. She does reds/apricots. I've only heard of Hillside Standard poodles near Rome, NY. My vet's parents recently purchased a dog from them and he was impressed with the pup.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I've met Grace Durkin, owner of Magic Castle Poodles and she has beautiful poodles! She is very gracious and more than willing to discuss her dogs and breeding practices. Also in upstate NY- Lori Gillipsie has gorgeous silvers and also quite lovely to talk to.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Nora O said:


> My latest poodle is from Delaval Red Standard Poodles in Rush, NY and he is an amazing boy in all ways. She does reds/apricots. I've only heard of Hillside Standard poodles near Rome, NY. My vet's parents recently purchased a dog from them and he was impressed with the pup.


Just today, I met someone at the dog park who had a 1 year old large black standard poodle from Hillside. She was very pleased with her dog and with the breeder. He seemed like a nice dog and she said he had a great temperament.


----------

